# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  tardivo versamento rateazione

## buzios62

Gradirei conoscere un Vs. parere su questione inerente la rateazione di un avviso bonario riguardante IRAP 2006: un mio cliente ha ricevuto tale avviso e mediante calcolo delle rate effettuato sul sito dell'Agenzie delle Entrate entro 30 giorni ha versato la prima delle 24 rate concesse. La seconda scadeva ieri 30 Novembre ma per un disguido l'ha versata solo oggi 01 dicembre...aumentando tra l'altro gli interessi (9002) in modo da evitare la decadenza dei benefici e conseguente emissione del ruolo. Abbiamo cercato giurisprudenza e si parla solo di mancato versamento della rata e non di tardivo..Secondo Voi se la può cavare o va incontro all'emissione della cartella con sanzioni al 30% ?? Grazie.

----------


## SPICCHIO

credo che la rateazione sia decaduta ormai...

----------


## cristiano rag.

sarei interessato anch'io, per un disguido, (conto incapiente) la rata e' tornata indietro impagata ed e' sta versata 2 gg. dopo la scadenza..
Esiste rimedio o scatta l'iscrizione a ruolo?
La legislazione paga di ommesso versamento ma non tardivo...

----------


## Sosetta83

> sarei interessato anch'io, per un disguido, (conto incapiente) la rata e' tornata indietro impagata ed e' sta versata 2 gg. dopo la scadenza..
> Esiste rimedio o scatta l'iscrizione a ruolo?
> La legislazione paga di ommesso versamento ma non tardivo...

  E' successa questa cosa anche ad un cliente dello studio. Purtroppo scatta l'iscrizione a ruolo addirittura per l'intero importo, senza considerare quindi le somme già versate. L'Agenzia consiglia questo: continuare a pagare la rateazione, appena viene notificata la cartella recarsi presso l'Agenzia di competenza e richiedere lo sgravio "parziale", per le somme già versate, esibendo gli F24 pagati... la Cartella sarà quindi minore.
Essendo addirittura, le rate, bimestrali, hanno consigliato di versarle mensilmente, per ottenere uno sgravio maggiore...  :Wink:

----------


## cristiano rag.

> E' successa questa cosa anche ad un cliente dello studio. Purtroppo scatta l'iscrizione a ruolo addirittura per l'intero importo, senza considerare quindi le somme già versate. L'Agenzia consiglia questo: continuare a pagare la rateazione, appena viene notificata la cartella recarsi presso l'Agenzia di competenza e richiedere lo sgravio "parziale", per le somme già versate, esibendo gli F24 pagati... la Cartella sarà quindi minore.
> Essendo addirittura, le rate, bimestrali, hanno consigliato di versarle mensilmente, per ottenere uno sgravio maggiore...

  mA QUINDI CI AGGIUNGONO LE SANZIONI AL 30%?

----------


## Sosetta83

> mA QUINDI CI AGGIUNGONO LE SANZIONI AL 30%?

  Si! Guarda, ho telefonato venerdì scorso all'Agenzia delle Entrate e questo mi è stato riferito. Mi sembra che addirittura sul sito dell'Agenzia proprio nel Calcolo delle Rate, prima di avviarlo, è scritto proprio che un giorno di ritardo comporta l'emissione della cartella e la decadenza del beneficio (quindi) alla rateazione.
Funziona un pò come con la Gerit in poche parole!
Comunque, ho chiesto conferma ad altro funzionario e mi ha risposto così come quello precedente: continua con la rateazione e poi chiedi lo sgravio della parte già versata.

----------


## Fiabeschi Enrico

Confermo, è successo anche a noi. Un giorno di ritardo e la rateazione non viene piu considerata. Istanza di autotutela immediata all'ADE con richiesta di riconoscimento di quanto sino ad ora versato. Altre strade non ci sono.

----------


## cristiano rag.

> Confermo, è successo anche a noi. Un giorno di ritardo e la rateazione non viene piu considerata. Istanza di autotutela immediata all'ADE con richiesta di riconoscimento di quanto sino ad ora versato. Altre strade non ci sono.

  Caspita, personalmente penso dovrebbero rivedere qualcosa, per le rateazioni di iscrizioni a ruolo permettono di "sforare" due rate, per una cartella di pagamento, non solo fanno saltare la rateazione, ma poi non permettono nemmeno piu' di rateizzare le somme a ruolo!!
Ricorrere alla commissione tributaria??
Ah, altra domanda...
il controllo dei versamenti e' automatizzato giusto?
ma l'agenzia fa riferimento alla data di elaborazione della comunicazione o alla ricevuta della raccomandata???

----------


## ozzupa

Ma l'AdE potrebbe rifiutare di procedere ad uno "sgravio parziale" della cartella emessa a seguito di un tardivo versamento di rate?
In questo caso, sarà possibile instaurare un contenzioso, impugnando la cartella esattoriale?

----------


## miruma81

sinceramente a me è successa la stessa cosa con un cliente il mese scorso, ho chiamato l'agenzia delle entrate e il funzionario mi ha detto di pagare la rata in ritardo calcolando però il ravvedimento...solo il tardivo versamento di due rate consecutive compromette la rateazione!

----------


## moreno

a me è successa la stessa cosa.
confermo quanto affermato da Fiabeschi enrico.
Sanzioni al 30% sull'intero importo dell'avviso bonario.
Istanza all'Ade per lo sgravio delle rate già pagate.
Lo so che è un FURTO, ma purtroppo l'Italia è un paese di ladri.

----------


## moreno

dimenticavo.
Basta solo una rata versata in ritardo ...

----------


## cinzia2642

anche a un cliente dello studio è successa la stessa cosa .... adesso sto preparando i documenti per chiedere il rateizzo della cartella. Essendo una srl, e non avendo ancora pronto il bilancio al 31/12/2010 completo di deposito ecc. non riesco a capire nelle istruzioni se basta presentare il bilancio infrannuale o se devo presentare anche la relazione economico-patrimoniale approvata dall'assemblea.
grazie

----------


## ZLATAN72

> anche a un cliente dello studio è successa la stessa cosa .... adesso sto preparando i documenti per chiedere il rateizzo della cartella. Essendo una srl, e non avendo ancora pronto il bilancio al 31/12/2010 completo di deposito ecc. non riesco a capire nelle istruzioni se basta presentare il bilancio infrannuale o se devo presentare anche la relazione economico-patrimoniale approvata dall'assemblea.
> grazie

  Ma probabilmente è un problema superfluo nel tuo caso, in quanto la cartella susseguente alla decadenza di un avviso bonario non è rateizzabile. Ciao.

----------


## bel-for@libero.it

Anche ad un nostro cliente è capitato. Non avendo presentato una delega f24 a zero a compensazione di una rata della dilazione con un credito IVA, si è deciso di adempiere alla presentazione comunque prima della scadenza successiva, e continuare nel rispetto del pagamento delle rate seguenti. ciò nonostante ha ricevuto una cartella con l'iscrizione integrale del debito + sanz. al 30% ed interessi.Ma la mancata presentazione di una delega a zero, è giusto che venga equiparata ad un ritardato/omesso versamento? fuori dal contesto rateale, la sanzione per ritardata/omessa presentazione della delga a  zero viene disciplinata in modo autonomo; potrebbe essere ragione di contenzioso?

----------


## Studium

> sarei interessato anch'io, per un disguido, (conto incapiente) la rata e' tornata indietro impagata ed e' sta versata 2 gg. dopo la scadenza..
> Esiste rimedio o scatta l'iscrizione a ruolo?
> La legislazione paga di ommesso versamento ma non tardivo...

  Non so se può servire e non so affatto come funziona, ma vi spiego cosa ho potuto vedere.  
In un caso analogo, con scadenza prima rata il 19/08/2011 (30 gg. dalla ricezione cioè), versamento respinto dalla banca per conto incapiente. Ebbene, la banca è riuscita addirittura in data 02/09/2011 a recuperare il versamento della rata con valuta 19/08/2011 e addebito di sanzioni su c/c per euro 150 all'azienda. Io non ci ho creduto fino alla fine, per me non era possibile, eppure è così: ho ancora la chiara ricevuta di scarto dell'F24 originario, ma soprattutto sul cassetto fiscale posso leggere con tutta e assurda chiarezza la valuta 19/08/2011  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  
Lo dico, magari può tornare utile in futuro, anche se non ho ancora capito come cavolo funziona  :Wink:

----------


## f.zamboni

Mi aggiungo alla discussione per chiedere un aiuto. Non è cambiato nulla con la circolare dell'ADE n. 41 di agosto per le rateazioni di avvisi bonari? Cioè se il contribuente non ha pagato una rata secondo voi decade dalla rateazione senza possibilità di effettuare un ravvedimento operoso? Mi sembra una vera e propria ingiustizia.
Grazie per la risposta.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi aggiungo alla discussione per chiedere un aiuto. Non è cambiato nulla con la circolare dell'ADE n. 41 di agosto per le rateazioni di avvisi bonari? Cioè se il contribuente non ha pagato una rata secondo voi decade dalla rateazione senza possibilità di effettuare un ravvedimento operoso? Mi sembra una vera e propria ingiustizia.
> Grazie per la risposta.

  Sembra pure a me. Ma tant'è.

----------


## alessia

Scusate non ho avuto ancora modo di aggiornarmi, 
è cambiato qualcosa per la rateazione su un debito iva da 36 bis superiore a 5.000 euro di una ditta individuale?
posso semplicemente scaricare il piano rateale che mi calcola il software dell'agenzia e compliare gli F24 cosi come me li propone senza presentare altra documentazione?
Grazie..

----------

